# How do you straighten a bent Stem Bolt?



## akikuro

I've got a CT stembolt that's bent out of shape in a few areas.. hoping to save it to use for a restoration. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## partsguy

My guess is use a torch or something. But I have my own problems for torching metal in the spring. If it were me, I would just pull another stem bolt of a junk bike in my yard and call it a day then scrap the old one. Good luck on the path you choose!


----------



## pedal alley

hard to say for sure without seeing the bolt.
can it be straightened w/a tubing bender ?


----------



## JLarkin

Crank it down lengthwise in a vise, heat it up, let it cool, then release.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

I agree with classicfan1,I must have thrown away a bucket full of stems with bolts in the last year. You only can save so much of USED PARTS.


----------



## akikuro

*replacement*

Anyone have a long stem, measuring 11" long? 
I dont mind replacing it, just hard to find.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

shoesmall01 said:


> We are Ugg Boots Air Jordan GHD and Jerseys Sale online store,offer all kinds of latest fashion Uggs Classic Tall,Ugg Bailey Button,Air Jordan online store,MLB Jerseys,Cheap NHL Jerseys,  NHL Jerseys, NBA Jerseys,Cheap cartier glasses,GHD, New styles and hot styles are active every day.We wholesale our products at very low price but with high quality.Our products are always very hot in USA, UK, Canada, Australia, etc., Many wholesalers, retailers, shop owner, online store owner, byers buy and resell our products.We welcome buyers from all over the world. Let's do business bit by bit and become our old customers.Ugg boots more information uggonsale.org




Lets not turn this site into a k-mart.


----------

